# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  تسريحه شعر على الموضة

## النغم انيني

أخواتي عضوات منتدى الهنوف العزيزات 

السلام عليكم ...

حبيت أشاركـ في قسم حواء لأني مؤمنه بأهمية الجمال للمرأة في حياته اليومية والعملية

لن أطيل ...


اقدم لكم تسريحة للشعر مميزة جدآ ....... 



مواكبة للموضة العالمية الدارجة هذة الأيام...... 



وتاخذ العقل .....



أتمنى أن تحوز على إعجابكم ...... 



*


*


*


*


*


*



تسريحة الهيلكوبتر 







منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ل

----------


## hope

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تنفع تكون في قسم الطرائف 
لأنها عن جد طريفة ولا بعد طريفه حدهـــــــــــــا

مشكورة  على الصورة 

تحياتي
حووور

----------


## شمعةمدللة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حشا مو تسريحه طايرة
ويش دي لو اسويها كان يحسبوني جايه من الصومال علي غفله

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

ههههههههههههههههه
مشكوورة أختي على التسريحة الحلوة
بس اذا تعرفيها (صاحبة التسريحة) قولي اليها تاخذني بجولة في طيارتها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحياااتي

----------


## طفوف

هههههههههه

حقيقه والله لو وحده تسويها هنا

كان تمشي ويطلبونها اللي ماعندهم عقل ويمشون وراء الأشياء الغريبه

مشكوره على عرض الصوره الطريفه

----------


## النغم انيني

تسلمو ياغناتي على المرور

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي

شنو ذي طياره مو تسريحه

النغم  :wink:   الظاهر عاجبتك علشان كذا نقلتيها  :wink:   :wink:  

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــزح

ومشكوووووووووره يالغلا

----------


## النغم انيني

مشكورة على المرور :signthankspin:  
ومزحتش مقبولة<<<<<بس هالمرة<<<<<<<< موتصدقي خدي راحتش :bleh:  



تحياتي :clap:

----------


## حنين الأمل

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


يععطيك العافية

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي شو هالحركاااااااااااات الحلوه 
من جد تسريحاااات ولا اروع 
بجربهم ان شاء الله 
يسلموو يالغلا 
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه 
الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## النغم انيني

ويش جربتيهم

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه
هههههههههههه


نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

هههه ،،اي والله احلى موضعه ..

كل المودة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هههههههههههه*
*تسلمي أختي*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## واحد فاضي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يستر  لا تصير موضه  عندنا خخخخخخخخ

تسلمي خيتي على التسريحه الحلوه 


تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الناصره

ههههههههههههههه ويشو دي التسريحه لو اسويها في شعري قبع خخخخخخخخخ حشه مو تسريحه مركبه فضائيه ههههههههههههه خلاص ولايهمش اختي النغم انيني باسويها وباخد لش دوره حول العالم بالطياره الي على راسي وببلاش بعد هههههههه..ع العموم تسلمي على الصوره الحلوه وتقبلي مروري اختش ملاكوو

----------

